# RMB Motorhomes - Anyone got or had one?



## MH01 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello all classic motorhome lovers  

Not really sure if 1992 is considered classic but advised to post in this section so here goes...

Looking to speak with anyone who has or has had an RMB motorhome...

I've been considering a RMB 670 Silver Star for quite a while now and would like to speak with owners or former owners to find out any Pro's Con's and any of the things you only get to find out once you've bought one etc.

In my first post where I asked where to post this I was told that Sundial (Terry) and Scrinchy are known to have had or still have them, so if either Sundial or Scrinchy are out there and see this post please post here and I will respond.

So I hope to hear from anyone with first hand experience of these RMB Motorhomes.

Many thanks and all the best,

John


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*RMB enthusiasts!*

Evening John

We have now had our 1994, RMB 800 Silver Star almost five years having imported it ourselves from Germany. We LOVE it. We are also in touch with another owner who has just imported a similar one, having seen us at the Shepton Show last year...,and he loves his too!

If you would like a chat, do PM a landline number...we don't have a mobile....and we would be happy to share what we have gleaned over the past few years.

Sundial


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

I am also intrested in this thread, after wanting one for years I hope to bring one over in the next year or 2


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is a post I made last week about one for sale,
Spotted this on Autotrader,I considered this 2 years ago when I was looking for a van.It was a lot dearer then but SWMBO decided she wanted something newer. 
http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...1910143677b9dfc2b25/makemodel/make/mercedes-b


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*RMB Motorhomes*

We sat and drooled for months over our RMB when it was listed on a German website. We knew what base vehicle, layout and equipment we wanted as our Hymer B694 was eventually perfect for us, but quickly wearing out.

As most RMB seem to be, at least in the old days, hand built to the original owners specification, it takes some time to locate one that suits. We wanted a cassette toilet, bar version, fixed rear bed, no drop down bed and oven at the very least. Often we found one with a marine toilet, dinette and no oven...Germans do not seem to bother with them. In the event all we compromised on was the bed...changing our two singles into a double once we owned it.

These motorhomes were the creme de la creme with a price tag to match. Ours would have sold at nearly £200,000....The workmanship is second to none....the cupboard we removed had pencil figures and words on every piece and slotted together beautifully. The wood in the older models is solid...no melamine type material here. There are loads of extras as standard.....generators etc.

We were also lucky that £1,900 had recently been spent on the upgrading of the satellite system...we would have managed with a tv aerial, but hey....! The RMB came with two lever arch files of receipts and instructions. The German owners are very thorough.

Incidentally, when we were at the Dusseldorf Show a couple of years after we bought our RMB, the previous German owner came and knocked on our door. We did not speak each others language but a helpful passing Belgium gentleman obliged! We had plenty to talk about.

We particularly wanted an older pre-electronic 814d based truck to cut down on breakdown possibilities. We call our motorhome an ongoing restoration...it is so worth it. Mercedes have all the parts available throughout Europe. They also have their own breakdown service for trucks that we have used....just a phone call away. We are even on the computer system in mainland Europe having had a couple of occasions when we needed parts when we were away.

We would thoroughly recommend taking on an older RMB. We saw the new ones at the Dusseldorf Show....they are now part of the Frankia group and felt they are no longer as well made or as special, despite the huge price tag.

I apologise for the long post, but hope it helps someone!

Sundial


----------

